# Pacific Orchid Exposition



## Leo_5313 (Feb 27, 2013)

Pacific Orchid Exposition
San Francisco (Feb 21-24, 2013)

Impressive displays! Many of my pictures did not turn out well. I ended up editing ones that I could save with Photoshop. 

#1







Paph. Sonoma










Phrag. Peruflora's Cirila Alca (Phrag. kovachii x Phrag. dalessandroi)





Paph. (Macabre x Hsinying Makurow)










Paph. Atlantinet


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 27, 2013)

#2


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 27, 2013)

#3

Paph. Memoria Ken-Ichi Abe (Fanaticum x Norito Hasegawa) 





Paph. Fumi's Delight





Paph. Karl Ploberger (bellatulum x hangianum)





Paph. Leeanum (spicerianum x insigne)















Paph. venustum





Paph. wardii fma alboviride 





Paph. tonsum


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 27, 2013)

#4

Paph. Laginot Bangley's




















Paph. Saint Swithin





From left:
1. Paph. (Kayday x Sheerline)
2. Paph. Hsinying Rubyweb
3. Paph. Sheerline x (Jolly Green Gem x Halo)















Paph. (Stone Lovely x Ice Castle)


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 27, 2013)

A lot of nice pics, thanks !!!! Must have been a good show !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. I love that Phrag Peruflora's Cirila Alca and the Paph Fumi's Delight. I got my order from the show last night. What did you get?


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 27, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. I love that Phrag Peruflora's Cirila Alca and the Paph Fumi's Delight. I got my order from the show last night. What did you get?



I got micranthum eburneum and flowering villosum boxalii from Hengduan; a flask of thaianum and a large barbigerum sulivongii from a Thai nursery (Tropical Exotique); a budded PEOY from Golden Gate and Phal Penang Belle from Ooi Leng Sun.

Not enough cash for leucochilum flask, large diathum, parishii, armeniacum, vietnamense, budded Saint Swithin, phrag kovachii (species!) seedlings, and cypripedium; also, Ooi Leng Sun was selling F5 of Phal bellina.

And most disappointing for me was Tropical Exotique sold out of papuanum, mastersianum, and hookerae (budded too).

I am totally into paph species this time. Tropical Exotique was excellent. First time seller in this show and amazing selection of rare species paph! This seller had many thaianum flasks.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow! Super quality flowers. I really like that Paph. Sonoma and those whites below the Paph. (Stone Lovely x Ice Castle). The copper Paph in the 2nd last photo is also stunning.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 27, 2013)

Beautiful photos!! 

Sounds like you got a lot of very nice orchids. Do you have any contact information for Tropical Exotique? I tried searching for them but couldn't find any info.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 27, 2013)

Leo nice pictures, I love the tonsum. Great colour. Can you post a picture of sulivongii and measurements on you your convenience? Thanks!


----------



## quiltergal (Feb 27, 2013)

I was there too. It was very nice. Many of my pictures did not turn out very well either. I wonder if it was the lighting in that building? 

I bought a Paph. fairrieanum, and a Paph. tranlienianum from Dean at Paphiness. I had also pre-ordered a Phal. equestris 'Orange' from Ten Shin Gardens. I was sorely tempted to buy a niveum, a bellatulum, and a godefroyae from Dean as well, but I was trying to behave.

I thought it was interesting that there were several vendors who had stalls filled with beautiful Phals......all NOIDs. I asked one of them about it and she got a little snotty with me. oke:


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 27, 2013)

I noticed OL had a few NOIDs (most mini phal types). Taiwan is the larges export of phals, if I remember right, and I think they're coming from Taiwan like this. It's a shame!


----------



## Candace (Feb 27, 2013)

It was a very nice show and I came home with a bag of plants. Most of them were seedling catts. as they grow like weeds for me with little care. I was impressed with the variety of sale plants. I could have spent a fortune, but restrained myself!


----------



## nikv (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang it! I missed it! I was thinking it would be this coming weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 27, 2013)

thank you for the photos!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2013)

nikv said:


> Dang it! I missed it! I was thinking it would be this coming weekend.



Wow!


----------



## couscous74 (Feb 27, 2013)

nikv said:


> Dang it! I missed it! I was thinking it would be this coming weekend.



Apparently, the Taiwanese Tourism Board (show sponsors) spent about $200k in advertising. 
Attendance seemed low.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2013)

With so much internet use, one would think a good advertisement would be posts to orchid forums.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 27, 2013)

couscous74 said:


> Apparently, the Taiwanese Tourism Board (show sponsors) spent about $200k in advertising.
> Attendance seemed low.



Really? Attendance was good, IMHO. Maybe the attendance at the Preview Party was low ($35) but I was also there on Sunday AM and Sunday PM for teardown and there were lots of people buying orchids and photgraphing the displays. The Taiwanese display plants in the entrance were sold for cost if not outright given away. It seemed like there was a radio ad hourly for the month before the event, so advertising was plentiful. When I got there Sunday AM there were 60-70 people lined up to get in. Plants I'd seen at the Preview Party I went back on Sun to see if they were still available and they were gone. shrug. YMMV. 

But I was amazed to see people standing in line on a Sunday. I'd a thought Saturday was the busy day.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 27, 2013)

Leo_5313 said:


> Pacific Orchid Exposition
> San Francisco (Feb 21-24, 2013)
> 
> Impressive displays! Many of my pictures did not turn out well. I ended up editing ones that I could save with Photoshop.
> ...



There was a second one of this grex displayed right next to this one. The second one looked much more like the delessandroi parent.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 27, 2013)

Leo_5313 said:


> Paph. wardii fma alboviride
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The tonsum is the parent of the tonsum shown with the alboviride.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 27, 2013)

Leo_5313 said:


> Paph. Fumi's Delight



IIRC this was the Best In Show. From Gold Country Orchids. Also got an AM (83, I think, may have been higher)


----------



## quiltergal (Feb 27, 2013)

I went to the gala on Thursday evening. It was nice. We each got a wine glass and there was lots of finger food, and different wineries for tastings. The downside was that it was awkward carrying around a wine glass, plate of food, camera, and any plants you may have purchased.

As for advertising...our local society received an email from POE with info about the show which was forwarded to all our members. There were also banners up along the streets. We drove down from Oregon.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 27, 2013)

Fantastic blooms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2013)

How come I can't find a tonsum like that one!?!


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think the Leeanum was amazing! It was very busy when I was there on Sunday. Sellers were great. I think that was a great show and sale. I have a hard time getting pictures- a little too dark and the shiny background curtain did not help flash photography.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's the other Phrag kovachii x delesandroi


----------



## mormodes (Feb 27, 2013)

Leo_5313 said:


> I think the Leeanum was amazing! It was very busy when I was there on Sunday. Sellers were great. I think that was a great show and sale. I have a hard time getting pictures- a little too dark and the shiny background curtain did not help flash photography.



Pfuh, you should see mine. I don't know what it was with the place. All mine look like crp.


----------



## mormodes (Feb 27, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> How come I can't find a tonsum like that one!?!



The 'TristanII' clone had better shape - I *think* you can see the dorsal is wider at the base, and I recall its petals were wider, but Leo's images show the F2 looks wider... so my memory must be fading. I recall the TristanII clone was a bit darker too.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting the other Maritza Rolando. Very nice.


----------



## abax (Feb 28, 2013)

Leo, I think the photos are amazingly good. I attended POE a couple of
years ago and the lighting and the crowds made photography a nightmare
even at the gala. I don't know about you, but the choice of vendors over-whelmed me and I wondered around in circles for hours kinda like Andy's
sales area...called The Maze that year. Are Andy and Harry still using that contraption?


----------



## bigleaf (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Leo. Great pictures from what appears to be a great show. I need another 24 hours a day to start collecting paph.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures, looks like there were quite a few masde's also


----------



## rangiku (Mar 2, 2013)

bigleaf said:


> Thanks Leo. Great pictures from what appears to be a great show. I need another 24 hours a day to start collecting paph.


Hahahahaha! Big Pouch Orchids.


----------



## quiltergal (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll include a few of my pics. They aren't the best but you'll get the general idea.

I thougt this was a very clever display.





These were the largest Lycastes I have ever seen.





The dragon.





Nice interpretation of the theme.










I don't know what these are. There was no tag.





Left side of the vendor area.




And this followed me home.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the photos. I really appreciate it.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 4, 2013)

quiltergal said:


> I'll include a few of my pics. They aren't the best but you'll get the general idea.
> 
> I thougt this was a very clever display.
> 
> ...



Nice one!

Ramon


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice bunch of "no tag"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## couscous74 (Mar 4, 2013)

Terri, is that fairrieanum from Paphiness? I almost picked one up from Dean the first day.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 4, 2013)

Great pics! Are those King Charles?


----------



## quiltergal (Mar 5, 2013)

Marcus yes that is one of Dean's fairrieanums. I snagged it on Thursday at the gala along with a tranlienianum. I should have bought one of his niveums as well but I was trying to restrain myself.  I think by Saturday afternoon all his fairries were gone.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2013)

OZ fairrei's.


----------



## quiltergal (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't think so Eric. The tag says Miao Hua. I think they are from Taiwan.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2013)

Better not let terry see that! :evil:


----------



## quiltergal (Mar 5, 2013)

LOL :rollhappy: He told me he didn't have a lot of things in bloom, so maybe he filled in with some Taiwanese plants. He did have a whole table full of bellatulums, and a lot of complex Paphs. There were a few Phrags, but they were too spendy for me.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2013)

quiltergal said:


> There were a few Phrags, but they were too spendy for me.


:viking: Sacrilege!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 5, 2013)

Another fantastic show. I wish I could of gone broke there too!


----------



## quiltergal (Mar 12, 2013)

Eric I got the tags confused. The tranliemianum is from Miao Hua. The fairre's tag has no grower name but the number starts with Z. Is that OZ?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes.


----------

